# xtrail sat nav information



## pgizmo (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi ... new guy on here, hi everybody.

My brother just purchased a 56 plate xtrail - aventura dci, it has satnav onboard. neither of us can figure out what version it is so that we get get updated maps. 

On the disk - E0E 314R 25920 EA25A DVM-1401E (blue disk)

Is this a X6 or X7 disk?
His disk has 14 folders and 1 mmain001.dat file dated 07/04/2005.

An X7 dvd I burned onto a dvd+r dl disk - just says loading all the time, that disk has 15 folders and 1 mmain001.dat file dated -1/03/2010.

An X6 dvd I burned gave an error msg cant recall it is. This disc has 10 folders and the mmain001.dat file dated 25/05/2010

Any advice or assistance would be appreciated

Peter.


----------

